# I've wandered over from the MP forum with a question



## christiane53 (Jul 6, 2002)

My grand child was a "reflux baby" and we had to go through all sorts of hoops to get her comfortable, and keep her from regurgitating all her formula from day one. She is now a year old, and the reflux continues. She often burps and gets a mough full of stomach acids ..... you can smell it, and the face she makes tells the whole story. It has been particularly bad these past 3 weeks, and she has developed a dry cough which happens after each time she burps up stomach acids. Does anyone know if childhood reflux the same as G.E.R.D.? Or can one lead to the other? We were just wondering if we should have her checked out.Take careKristy







P.S. Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Kristy.







Merry Christmas!While the turkey is in the oven, I thought I'd take a quick peek at some of the posts and saw yours.I think I would have a Doc look at your little Granddaughter. Sometimes babies have this problem for a while, and then it gets better. My oldest son had that for a while. When he was 5 months old, they even did a barium x-ray on him. It showed that the little "valve" that is suppose to shut automatically after swallowing didn't want to do that for him and he would burp up sour stuff. Awful! They also prescribed some kind of minty drops that I was to give him before feedings. And, we elevated the head of the bed for him for a while. It seemed to clear up on it's own after a few more months. But, it was so long ago (30 years), so I'm sure they know a lot more about it now.Paige is a year old and still having the trouble, so I would get it checked out with a Pediatrician. Stomach acid is caustic. Better to be on the safe side, than sorry.Sorry I couldn't help you more.


----------



## christiane53 (Jul 6, 2002)

Thanks Feisty ... We used to give her infa-col for colic, and baby antacid for reflux which we added to the formula. We will get her checked out in the new year ... I was just wondering if this problem continuing past 1 year was normal. I sure hope she doesn't end up with persistant reflux problems. Poor little mite. She has had an exciting morning opening presents and then her daddy came and collected her for the day. My daughter will be bringing her over for Christmas dinner this evening once Paige's daddy brings her home.Have a wonderful Christmas ******







Take careKristy


----------

